# I'm Sorry For My Inactivity As Of Lately...



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I know that I haven't been posting as much as I should these last couple of months, but I promise to be more involved with this great board...I also want to give a big thank you to everyone that is still here, and even though it's not like it use to be before, I promise I'll try my best to not let our Pacers' board completely die. Thank you all once again, and please have a safe, and great weekend! :buddies:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

omg hi PaCe


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah it really pisses me off how you got on my *** for being a crappy mod and inactive when your the one who always goes a couple of months without posting much and then you just come back and you pretend everything is okay. It makes me sick. I know I probably sound like a jerk right now but Im just being honest. :cheers:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pacers sucks right now. The face of our team is Granger, that's not going to bring it posters. Build a good team and the bandwagoners will come. 

Back in the day we had Reggie, O'Neal, Tinsley looked like he didn't suck and we would argue he was better then Tony Parker. We would always say "This year is Benders year!" Then he would disappoint. 

Just isn't the same quality of team we used to have. It's no fun talking about how much you suck.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Pacers sucks right now. The face of our team is Granger, that's not going to bring it posters. Build a good team and the bandwagoners will come.
> 
> Back in the day we had Reggie, O'Neal, Tinsley looked like he didn't suck and we would argue he was better then Tony Parker. We would always say "This year is Benders year!" Then he would disappoint.
> 
> Just isn't the same quality of team we used to have. It's no fun talking about how much you suck.


I totally agree with you. The Pacers are pretty boring these days but I'm just saying its bull**** how he tried to get someone to replace me when really he's one of the most inactive mods on the whole forum. Like I said before, I know I sound like a jerk but im just being honest.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I totally agree with you. The Pacers are pretty boring these days but I'm just saying its bull**** how he tried to get someone to replace me when really he's one of the most inactive mods on the whole forum. Like I said before, I know I sound like a jerk but im just being honest.




Man, just let it go already. You sound, and look like an idiot following me in every thread and babbling about the same thing. Grow up.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Man, just let it go already. You sound, and look like an idiot following me in every thread and babbling about the same thing. Grow up.


Whatever dude.


----------

